# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  MS informatie gevraagd!

## nebay

Ik ben ms patient en heb probleem met lopen,welke dieet helpt?

----------


## meneereddie

Hallo,

Ik ben niet gespecialiseerd, maar wat ik wel weet, en wat ontzettend van belang is, is dat je absoluut geen light produkten moet nuttigen. Geen drank, maar ook geen vast voedsel. Zure produkten zoals yoghurt en karnemelk zouden juist goed zijn. 

Groetjes,

----------


## pruts

Laag aan verzadigde vetten.

Kijk eens hier: http://members.home.nl/r-graaff/

----------


## pokey93

let op kant en klare sausmixen. lees sowieso de etiketten en kijk dan naar vetsin of E621, dit is een smaakversterker waar veel mensen raar op reageren.

ik doe momenteel mee met het fampyra programma dat middel kan het lopen bij ms verbeteren.
zie ook op facebook de fampyra groep. 
fampyra heeft dezelfde werkzame stof als 4 ap, vraag je neuroloog er eens om.

groetjes esmiralda

----------

